

Ask HN: SEO Industry after panda - themonk

It is almost one year since Google introduced Panda. Many old tricks died, new got introduced and died. What is the current status of seo industry. Does they still have happy clients?
======
AznHisoka
More barriers to entry. You need to wait longer in order to rank, so it's
better to get started asap with some content instead of waiting until
everything is perfect.

------
enigmabomb
As long as SE's are still run by algorithms, you'll always be able to O. That
said, this has been the year that many SEO "professionals" lost their ass
because in the span of a couple months you suddenly needed also to be: a ux
expert, a landing page expert, a writer with exceptional talent for engaging
people, and a hosting expert.

The old adage holds true: it sucks to suck.

Josh iPhone

